# "Mordida" a very complex situation at times.



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

A multa is a fine, which is something you need to pay; but never to the cop, only at the office of the recaudadora.
Mordida is a bribe, and to pay one is just as much a felony as it is for the one who asks for it. Please don't succumb to that. Traffic fines (multas) are very inexpensive, especially if paid within five days and getting the 50% discount.


----------



## Mexicodrifter (Sep 11, 2011)

I have always found it easier to pay the cop on the spot. I know i SHOULD PAY at the court but I am usually out of town or out of city. They like to pick on gringos, as you might know. Between riding my motorcycle adn driving a car, I am double likle to get pinched. Lately I have had no trouble. My last was in Acapulco on a hoiday and got stopped for presumable running ared light. It ws the day of the holiday so I paid THE MAN.
I have had the experience ofgoing to the police station and paying much less than the asked for multa. My wife, Yolanda Sánchez, always encourages me to pay THE MAN. Mexicans are just used to doing it that way.


----------



## JoParsons (Jun 25, 2011)

*Errr . . .*



Mexicodrifter said:


> I have always found it easier to pay the cop on the spot. I know i SHOULD PAY at the court but I am usually out of town or out of city. They like to pick on gringos, as you might know. Between riding my motorcycle adn driving a car, I am double likle to get pinched. Lately I have had no trouble. My last was in Acapulco on a hoiday and got stopped for presumable running ared light. It ws the day of the holiday so I paid THE MAN.
> I have had the experience ofgoing to the police station and paying much less than the asked for multa. My wife, Yolanda Sánchez, always encourages me to pay THE MAN. Mexicans are just used to doing it that way.


Then aren't you just making it worse for the rest of us who would prefer NOT to endorse local corruption? Do you truly believe that "the man" ever turns that money over to the court? Seriously? The more us gringos pay the man, the more the man targets gringos for a quick peso.

Thunk! I just fell off my soapbox . . . anyway - stop it!:boxing:


----------



## DNP (May 3, 2011)

Mexicodrifter said:


> I have always found it easier to pay the cop on the spot. I know i SHOULD PAY at the court but I am usually out of town or out of city. They like to pick on gringos, as you might know. Between riding my motorcycle adn driving a car, I am double likle to get pinched. Lately I have had no trouble. My last was in Acapulco on a hoiday and got stopped for presumable running ared light. It ws the day of the holiday so I paid THE MAN.
> I have had the experience ofgoing to the police station and paying much less than the asked for multa. My wife, Yolanda Sánchez, always encourages me to pay THE MAN. Mexicans are just used to doing it that way.


You are corrupt, as is your wife.

WashDC/SMA


----------



## AlanMexicali (Jun 1, 2011)

Some recent posters "seem" to think the act of paying a bribe when asked for by police is corrupt and unnecessary and adds to the image that foreigners are easy targets. This is unrealistic in all cases, wishful thinking and dangerous to "assume" all cases equate to a generalized opinion that is is not a good thing to give into. Instinct tells me every case needs to be treated accordingly.


----------



## conklinwh (Dec 19, 2009)

Look, we all hate bribes and even the thought is repugnant. That being said, life in Mexico isn't that simple. Not sure if true but morditas seem to happen, holidays, weekends, after hours and long distances from point of residence. I've made this decision a few times and gone both ways I must admit after weighing circumstances and cost.
BTW, I once drove to a Chicago White Sox game and parked very close to the stadium. A group of kids came up and said for $10 they would ensure that no problem with car which really meant the inverse. Would you have left?


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

It is a felony, and occasionally they have inspectors out. If you meet one of them and offer him money, bye bye to both you and the vehicle.
Simply refuse and insist on 'el folio'. You'll save a lot and you can now probably pay it at the nearest bank or OXXO in many areas. 
Paying 'mordida' is not only illegal; it makes it worse for everyone else.


----------



## tdemex (Aug 2, 2011)

*Problem*



RVGRINGO said:


> It is a felony, and occasionally they have inspectors out. If you meet one of them and offer him money, bye bye to both you and the vehicle.
> Simply refuse and insist on 'el folio'. You'll save a lot and you can now probably pay it at the nearest bank or OXXO in many areas.
> Paying 'mordida' is not only illegal; it makes it worse for everyone else.


My problem with this is my Spanish, I know it's my own fault but I don't know what they are saying to me, so I just pay them, if my wife is with me it's a total different story, she is a Mexican National. LOL! when she's with me I've never had to pay!...


----------



## pappabee (Jun 22, 2010)

We bribe people all the time in the states. Yes your example of paying a street gang to protect your car is one but how about tipping the paperboy to make sure your paper gets on your porch rather than on the driveway? What about purchasing a membership in the FOP so you can put that little sticker on your rear bumper? If 6 kids come to your door and want you to help sponsor their baseball team, we help sponsor or we keep an eye on our house for what might happen. (Before I go any further please understand that these examples are only ‘could be’ not ‘will be’.) 

We are also affected by bribes. We go to a grocery store and sign up for a member’s card so that we can get some discounts. Why do they do that? Very simple, it gives them a way to track who, what, why and when people purchase specific products. We take the incentive for a discount on gas to insure we purchase at a specific store or chain. 

Bribery, a form of corruption, is an act implying money or gift giving that alters the behavior of the recipient: From Wikipedia.

It is my understanding that requesting a bribe is illegal in Mexico and so it giving one. So as has already been said on this thread, you make you decision and take your chances. You could end up with a pat on the back or a visit to jail, the choice to try your luck is yours and yours alone.


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

They plan on your lack of understanding and will use scare tactics and threats. A useful tactic is to roll up the window, cross your arms and just sit there. It may take 15 minutes, or so, but he'll give up and go away. Another tactic is to have a note written in Spanish that says you don't understand Spanish, so just write the ticket and I'll pay it at the 'recaudadora' office. Even better is to ask him for his ID, badge number and the number of the law you have violated. There are forms for that, which you can then send to the Ministry of Tourism, and others to report any official. They really work! In ten years, we've not paid mordida. Once you pay, you'll be targeted again. Once you refuse and show that you know your rights, they'll leave you alone; even respect you.


----------



## AlanMexicali (Jun 1, 2011)

*Mordida*



pappabee said:


> It is my understanding that requesting a bribe is illegal in Mexico and so it giving one. So as has already been said on this thread, you make you decision and take your chances. You could end up with a pat on the back or a visit to jail, the choice to try your luck is yours and yours alone.


Anytime I have been asked : "Do you want to help us/me out?" when pulled over the 12 times in 6 1/2 years by police in Mexico I was ALWAYS alone in my car. My word against theirs. Also not one of these police spoke one word of English to me.


----------



## tdemex (Aug 2, 2011)

*Gracias!*



RVGRINGO said:


> They plan on your lack of understanding and will use scare tactics and threats. A useful tactic is to roll up the window, cross your arms and just sit there. It may take 15 minutes, or so, but he'll give up and go away. Another tactic is to have a note written in Spanish that says you don't understand Spanish, so just write the ticket and I'll pay it at the 'recaudadora' office. Even better is to ask him for his ID, badge number and the number of the law you have violated. There are forms for that, which you can then send to the Ministry of Tourism, and others to report any official. They really work! In ten years, we've not paid mordida. Once you pay, you'll be targeted again. Once you refuse and show that you know your rights, they'll leave you alone; even respect you.


Thanks RV that is some great advise. I will follow thru on that. I don't get pulled over that often, but with these Texas plates It seems like a magnet at times. tdemex


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

I don't have a car, so I don't have a direct axe to grind in the debate about to pay or not. 

There is a larger problem hidden behind the issue of paying bribes to police. Police salaries are very low, less or much less than $10,000 mxn/month (about $800 usd/mo). The low salaries for police push them to try to supplement their income. Hitting up hapless motorists for bribes is the least of the consequences. A much bigger problem is that they turn to the drug cartels for income. I have seen claims that the drug cartels will give them a daily supplement that can exceed their monthly official salary. Until Mexico can start paying law enforcement living wages, it is not going to make much progress fighting corruption. And it is not going to start paying living wages until people start paying taxes so that the government has the resources to do it. And people are not going to be eager to pay taxes when the system is filled with corrupt politicians that skim the money off for their own benefit. It is a vicious circle. The same issues occur in many countries, but they are particularly problematic for Mexico now because of the lucrative market for illegal drugs just to the north. The bribes that motorists are asked to pay are just one consequence of a very difficult problem for Mexico.


----------



## AlanMexicali (Jun 1, 2011)

*Mordida*



RVGRINGO said:


> It is a felony, and occasionally they have inspectors out. If you meet one of them and offer him money, bye bye to both you and the vehicle.
> Simply refuse and insist on 'el folio'. You'll save a lot and you can now probably pay it at the nearest bank or OXXO in many areas.
> Paying 'mordida' is not only illegal; it makes it worse for everyone else.


Why would anyone being stopped for an obvious non violation offer a police officer a bribe when the police did not ask for one or threaten you with impounding your car and telling you some ridicules sum like $150.00 US to get it back?

If you did commit a traffic or registration violation wouldn't asking to go to the "estacion" to pay the fine make sense then? To roll up your windows and refuse to cooperate is simply asking to get arrested, in my experience and shows unwarranted fear and disrespect.


----------



## AlanMexicali (Jun 1, 2011)

*Mordida*



Mexicodrifter said:


> I have always found it easier to pay the cop on the spot. I know i SHOULD PAY at the court but I am usually out of town or out of city. /QUOTE]
> 
> Well I guess it is different in different municipalities. Where I live they will not give you the "multa" [ticket] and set a date to show up in court to pay the fine. If you are not driving a licensed car from the state you are stopped in you have to pay it on the spot at the police station and the police have you follow them there. Your car is put in the compound there. The officer gives you the "multa". The guard at the lot gives you a certificate looking document with the "multa" control number, the police officer's ID number, make model and license plate etc. and you go inside the building and present these two papers to the officer or clerk at the window. It is open 24 hrs. and they even have a "Cajera Automatica" inside to get cash from. They tell you how much it is. They them fill out on a separate form you paid the fine and give you a copy. They then fill out the form to release your car to you that you present to the guard at the parking impound to get your car back.
> 
> Living and traveling in Mexico when your Spanish is very minimal is a problem that cannot be emphasized enough. You will find that a level of Spanish is the only way to comprehend many situations that do no equate to the system you are used to and adapt to the Mexican system of doing business that will eventually make living here a much less complicated and enjoyable experience.


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

Hey guys: You don't pay at 'the court' or at the 'estacion'. You pay at the Hacienta's Recaudadera office; every town of any size has one. If you pay within 5 days, there is a huge discount. Giving a bribe; and that is what it is, to a 'transito' is never a good idea.
I should have said that the 'folded arms' approach works best for the ladies, especially if they can turn on the tears. We had a 'transito' who would let them go for a kiss; he got transferred to the boonies for a long time. Now, he's back and behaving much better.


----------



## AlanMexicali (Jun 1, 2011)

*Police*



RVGRINGO said:


> Hey guys: You don't pay at 'the court' or at the 'estacion'. You pay at the Hacienta's Recaudadera office; every town of any size has one. If you pay within 5 days, there is a huge discount. Giving a bribe; and that is what it is, to a 'transito' is never a good idea.
> I should have said that the 'folded arms' approach works best for the ladies, especially if they can turn on the tears. We had a 'transito' who would let them go for a kiss; he got transferred to the boonies for a long time. Now, he's back and behaving much better.



Yes for a woman alone in her car and pulled over for an obviously non violation and not comprehending what the office is telling you can be traumatic, especially after dark. If that happened I would probably stop to help her if I saw a US or Canadian plated car pulled over as I would think some Mexican caballeros might also do and act as a translator for them. It has happened in restaurants and stores on occasion where someone was obviously getting nowhere.


----------



## AlanMexicali (Jun 1, 2011)

*Police station*

Secretaría de Seguridad Pública
BIENVENIDOS | Portal GobBC...
Haz hecho público que te gusta. Deshacer
13 Ene 2011 – Agente del Ministerio Público Titular Adscrito a Diversas Agencias del Ministerio Público en Mexicali. Agente del Ministerio Público Titular ...


The building, new and a nice place in Mexicali is marked " Agencia Del Ministerio Público" and "Direccion De Seguridad Publica Municipal" .It is one of two building that the municipality has for paying tickets etc. There is a municipal police building in El Centro for other crimes and the Policia Transito have another building they work out of. Mexicali is close to one million residents.


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

Note that the answers that I give, relate to Jalisco. The system varies a bit from state to state. For example, in Jalisco a car can't be impounded for a traffic ticket; only for a very serious infraction or use of the car in another crime, etc.


----------



## AlanMexicali (Jun 1, 2011)

*Car impound*



RVGRINGO said:


> Note that the answers that I give, relate to Jalisco. The system varies a bit from state to state. For example, in Jalisco a car can't be impounded for a traffic ticket; only for a very serious infraction or use of the car in another crime, etc.


OK I understand. Does that include cars with out of state or out of country plates and registration? I know here in Baja or San Luis Potosi and I assume in other places around Mexico the locals just go pay the ticket later and are on their way when getting a "multa" as is normal in San Diego. I have no idea what a person from out of the state of Calif. must do.

Also in Jalisco you have a 4th. hospital system that other states do not have, that I know of. Nice place to live. You also have two universities that are accredited/comparable to American Universities where a diploma is recognized in the US and Canada and other countries where as most states in Mexico do not.

Also it looks like your 2 year drought in Guadalajara is over and hopefully most of the large trees everywhere can be pruned and start to look healthy again.


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

........all cars, or other vehicles. Get a copy of your state's traffic laws and read them, even if you have to have them translated.


----------



## kazslo (Jun 7, 2010)

In my experience, I've never _offered_ to pay a bribe, but certainly have had to pay one. A couple of the times happened when I was carrying my full trailer: I was told if I didn't pay the 'ticket' on the spot that they'd tow my vehicle. I was in no position to call their bluff or make any demands, and was stuck with working out a lower 'no-paperwork' price. However, when I can afford to possibly be towed (which has never happened), like when out joyriding on my motorcycle, I'll call their bluff/lies and follow the book. Usually I'll get told to just go on my way once they realize no bribe will be paid, and on the one occasion they did write me a ticket, I went straight to the office and paid only 50% of the real fine. Another big indicator that they are taking you for a fool is if your fine is stated in dollars and not pesos. In addition to reading the traffic laws, I'd suggest carrying a paper with the fine amounts on them with you, so if they do insist on an on-the-spot payment, at least you'll have some backup to argue a lower amount.

The best approach for me when faced with these situations is to never offer a bribe, but once you are approached with the request to pay one, weigh the consequences of not paying against the bribe's cost. Even if you've done nothing wrong, any official who solicits a bribe does not respect their position or their community and are rarely worth trying to reason with.


----------



## JoParsons (Jun 25, 2011)

This was a good discussion. Thanks to everyone who participated. Do they only target vehicles?


----------



## DNP (May 3, 2011)

Why do so many expats assume that if they're stopped, it's for a mordida and nothing else?

Like it or not, these people also have a job to do!


----------



## kazslo (Jun 7, 2010)

DNP said:


> Why do so many expats assume that if they're stopped, it's for a mordida and nothing else?
> 
> Like it or not, these people also have a job to do!



Because most of the time it _is_ for a bribe - either because you really did break the law and they themselves want the money, or they will just say you broke the law, or they will make up a law and say you broke it. Either way, most of the time, if you get pulled over for a valid reason or not, they will be looking to pocket some money, not write a ticket for brownie points.


----------



## DNP (May 3, 2011)

kazslo said:


> Because most of the time it is for a bribe - either because you really did break the law and they themselves want the money, or they will just say you broke the law, or they will make up a law and say you broke it. Either way, most of the time, if you get pulled over for a valid reason or not, they will be looking to pocket some money, not write a ticket for brownie points.


So what do you do?


----------



## JoParsons (Jun 25, 2011)

"What . . . You want to live forever?" Conan's girlfriend said that, I think. What I know is that nobody knows what they will do until they do it - or don't do it - and arguing philosophy means nada. If an adult doesn't know legal from illegal (right from wrong), they don't want to know.


----------



## kazslo (Jun 7, 2010)

JoParsons said:


> This was a good discussion. Thanks to everyone who participated. Do they only target vehicles?


I've been solicited for a bribe at my business before by the local police. Despite having a permission signed by the town president to stay open late, they came by on a "noise complaint" and said I would have to immediately close and "pay a fine to compensate the officers for their time" or loose my business license and possibly go to jail. After going back and forth with the commander for a good 10 minutes, the resolution was to give them each a soda and a big 'thank-you for patrolling'. They were just trying to take advantage of my limited legal knowledge, but since I had to pay for the permission, I wasn't about to be told I was doing something illegal. 

I was later told by an employee that worked in the area for quite some time that it was regular for that commander to come around the first time you stay open late and that most people just pay to avoid further trouble. Fortunately I had done everything by the book.


----------



## telcoman (Feb 11, 2010)

Pretending you do not speak Spanish even if you do often works. Last winter I tried that & he spoke perfect English. I proceeded to heap copious praise on Mexico and he felt guilty & let me off (I was in the wrong BTW) Mexicans are very proud of Mexico and you can use that to your advantage.


----------



## terryBull (Jun 9, 2011)

on mordida to traffic cops - my friend says just keep saying "No Nintendo" until they go away. (lol - seems top work for him). I did get hit up in Hermosillo once, on our first trip towing in Mx., but since it was my fault really (doing 60 in a 40k zone towing fifth wheel) I thought at the time it was fair as the alternative seemed to be unhitch and go pay. I was busy negotiating a lower 'fine' that the asking price of $80US (based on "I only have 400 peso on me" but my dear wife told me "I think I have 400 in my purse" which surprisingly the officer's poor English had no trouble in translating. I later was told the best thing was to agree to go pay, and get out and start disconnecting the 5th wheel, but since that was our house, leaving it would have been hard if they called my bluff. Now we carry a Spanish-language paper that explains we live in Kino (and provides our address there) and then asks for the officer's badge number and name, his department (there are many 'police' units), the name of the law we have broken and a place to write instructions for us to follow to pay the fine. At the bottom of the paper is a line that includes the phone number and office address of the local Mx gov't tourist office (and was prepared with their help). Never had to show it, and don't know how well it would work, but I expect you could make one up easily enough.


----------



## DNP (May 3, 2011)

So what did you end up paying, the "mordida", the fine, both, neither, or something else?



terryBull said:


> on mordida to traffic cops - my friend says just keep saying "No Nintendo" until they go away. (lol - seems top work for him). I did get hit up in Hermosillo once, on our first trip towing in Mx., but since it was my fault really (doing 60 in a 40k zone towing fifth wheel) I thought at the time it was fair as the alternative seemed to be unhitch and go pay. I was busy negotiating a lower 'fine' that the asking price of $80US (based on "I only have 400 peso on me" but my dear wife told me "I think I have 400 in my purse" which surprisingly the officer's poor English had no trouble in translating. I later was told the best thing was to agree to go pay, and get out and start disconnecting the 5th wheel, but since that was our house, leaving it would have been hard if they called my bluff. Now we carry a Spanish-language paper that explains we live in Kino (and provides our address there) and then asks for the officer's badge number and name, his department (there are many 'police' units), the name of the law we have broken and a place to write instructions for us to follow to pay the fine. At the bottom of the paper is a line that includes the phone number and office address of the local Mx gov't tourist office (and was prepared with their help). Never had to show it, and don't know how well it would work, but I expect you could make one up easily enough.


WashDC/SMA


----------



## terryBull (Jun 9, 2011)

DNP said:


> So what did you end up paying, the "mordida", the fine, both, neither, or something else?
> 
> 
> 
> WashDC/SMA


We ended up passing over 800pesos to the patrol man. Maybe he turned it in - but I doubt it since no paper was involved. Even so, I felt OK about it - bottom line I was speeding and should have paid someone something. On edit: I should add that now I would have shown my 'paper' and not have paid at the side of the road - it just encourages the practice, but at the time I admit I chose the path of least resistance.


----------



## Mexicodrifter (Sep 11, 2011)

Paying $80 dollars for a 20 kilometro speeding ticket is way high. you got "bit". Usually a police office will negotiate down to a reasonable level. If not just tow the damned thing into town. It is not against the law to tow a trailer. Let him figure out how to get you there.
Paying the police on the spot is not so much a bribe but a convience to you. You don´t have to go into whatever town or dity to pay at the court. But, the convience comes, somethimes at a high price. Just use your good judgement and be calm.


----------



## Salto_jorge (Mar 28, 2010)

Is a tip a legal bribe.

I have been asked for a tip, it was explained to me that it is like a tip in the USA for ones service when eating out.

I paid the tip and was handed a blank piece or paper and asked to look it over and make a mark on it. 

Oh well, I hate paying tips in the USA for nothing since the employers do not want to pay their workers. 

A tip to me is payment some for some kind of service received or not.


----------



## pappabee (Jun 22, 2010)

Salto_jorge said:


> Is a tip a legal bribe.
> 
> I have been asked for a tip, it was explained to me that it is like a tip in the USA for ones service when eating out.
> 
> ...


In Mexico the tip or gratuity is a very large part of the persons income. In some cases it makes up the entire income. I consider it part of the cost of the service. We NOB's have been told that we over tip and therefor put a crimp into the wallets of those who do not want to tip. I also don't think that Mordida is a tip. A tip is for services rendered not for not doing something (giving a ticket). 

Yes the Mexican Police (all forms, Local, State and Federal must be paid more.) Even with regard to the reduced cost of living here they are grossly underpaid. BUT, that doesn't give them the right to 'put their had out for a bribe'. 

We must not confuse a bribe (mordida) with a tip. In doing so we tend to insult those Mexicans who work very hard and use the tips as part of their incomes. I am told that the people who bag your groceries at the big box stores are not truly employees but live on the tips that we leave. I do know that the servers in the restaurants could not raise their families on what ever income the store owners paid them. The also live for the tips. And yes, so do the police. 

The big difference is that all of the above with the exception of the police do not 'put their hand out' but they do expect and appreciate it.


----------



## Mexicodrifter (Sep 11, 2011)

Papabee, you have it right on. Here is my list of fpeople I tip.
Bag boys and girls
Parking lot or street parking people
messengers at my door
waiter and waitresses
bartenders
hotel people, bed makers and door personel
pemex attendents
propane gas deliveries
the postman, once a year around Christmas
andthe little boy who take the garbage out to the astreet for me.

anyone who does a service is depending on tips to live.


----------



## AlanMexicali (Jun 1, 2011)

*Garbage men*



Mexicodrifter said:


> Papabee, you have it right on. Here is my list of fpeople I tip.
> Bag boys and girls
> Parking lot or street parking people
> messengers at my door
> ...


I also tip these people as you do. I have tipped the garbage men when I have palm fronds or construction material to pick up about $20.00 to $40.00 pesos each time depending on how much it is and at Christmas $200.00 pesos for the 3 of them. They always give the tips to the driver. I also give a tip to the handyman at Christmas, who I pay to take care of the house and yard when I am away.

The security guards for our new gated community will get a Christmas tip, however we will asked around to see how much it should be.


----------



## JoParsons (Jun 25, 2011)

pappabee said:


> We bribe people all the time in the states. Yes your example of paying a street gang to protect your car is one but how about tipping the paperboy to make sure your paper gets on your porch rather than on the driveway? What about purchasing a membership in the FOP so you can put that little sticker on your rear bumper? If 6 kids come to your door and want you to help sponsor their baseball team, we help sponsor or we keep an eye on our house for what might happen. (Before I go any further please understand that these examples are only ‘could be’ not ‘will be’.)
> 
> We are also affected by bribes. We go to a grocery store and sign up for a member’s card so that we can get some discounts. Why do they do that? Very simple, it gives them a way to track who, what, why and when people purchase specific products. We take the incentive for a discount on gas to insure we purchase at a specific store or chain.
> 
> ...


I'm sorry you feel that way; and maybe, once I've been down there awhile, I will too. But, as for me, I choose each individual time, to do what I think is best . . . unless they are about to beat me up, choosing not to give into corruption feels best to me.


----------



## kcowan (Jul 24, 2010)

The police never need a tip! The speeding fine is always cheap. Only pay a mordida if it is cheaper than the fine and aggravation of going to pay it. Make sure you know the law. Ignorance is no excuse.


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

The law says paying mordida is a felony offense and they do have inspectors about from time to time.
Just don't do it.


----------



## JoParsons (Jun 25, 2011)

*Preaching to the Choir*

It seems like those who understand just see it as a bad choice. Now, those that prefer easy to smart don't really want to understand, do they?

Honestly, until the consequences are worse for breaking the law (for the police and for those paying bribes); until there is prison time and loss of jobs, the easy way out will still be very attractive to the lazy.:fish: 



RVGRINGO said:


> The law says paying mordida is a felony offense and they do have inspectors about from time to time.
> Just don't do it.


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

Easy for the lazy, yes, but simple and quick deportation without your house, car or belongings isn't 'easy' for the one who is the rare but unfortunate individual to be caught. It can happen, even for simple things.


----------



## JoParsons (Jun 25, 2011)

RVGRINGO said:


> Easy for the lazy, yes, but simple and quick deportation without your house, car or belongings isn't 'easy' for the one who is the rare but unfortunate individual to be caught. It can happen, even for simple things.


And yet, they still do it . . . I think it's the "won't happen to me" syndrome.


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

This is a quote from "www.fredoneverything.net" and the entire article, as well as all of his articles, make for very good reading:

"To our burgeoning boobitry, this doesn't matter. More accurately they aren't aware of it. They got As at USPs (university-shaped places) happy to take their money. The boobs cannot compare themselves with people of other nations, since they know nothing of remote places and are not interested."


----------



## pappabee (Jun 22, 2010)

JoParsons said:


> And yet, they still do it . . . I think it's the "won't happen to me" syndrome.


You know that there are a few different was of living your life. 

1-you can wrap yourself up in a iron sheet and live in the middle of your floor to protect yourself from "whatever"

2--you can have the attitude that nothing can hurt me so I'll do whatever I want to do. (flash money, walk in front of cars, etc)

3--you can take normal precautions and be aware of where you are and what you're doing and still be able to enjoy yourself.

4--you can walk around armed to the teeth and show people that if they mess with you they'll regret it.

OK OK so all of this is over simplification but you get the point. The choice is ours just how much risk we take and how often. It's also our choice to weigh the good with the bad to help us decide what risks are worthwhile. Do I really need to cross the street here or should I go over to the light?

Mexico is not for everyone. Neither is ANY country right for everyone. For my wife and I Mexico is just right for us. And, for the time being, Lakeside is the "just right" part of Mexico. That might change in the future for many different reasons but that's a choice we can make later. For the time being we love it here. The weather, the food, the air, the lack of pressure, the people, the beauty of the land and the buildings, etc (I could go on for a few more pages but you also get the point).


----------

